# new to shrimps.



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

can anyone tell me what plant will be good for a 5.5 gallon cherry shrimp tank? and what filter?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There are a lot of plants that will work, depending on the lighting that you have.

As for the filter, the Red Sea Nano filter works well, but you could always use a small canister (Eheim 2211 if you can find it, or the Tom's Rapid, etc).

A piece of foam over the filter intake will save baby shrimp from being sucked in.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i am using a 14 watt power compact bulb. is it good for low light plants? thanks.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Sam, 

Good to see you getting into shrimps.

Cherries are fairly hardy. All you need is some mosses and any filters will do. Are you planning to keep CRS or Tigers in the future?


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

where can i get different kinds of moss and does some one have any small power filter for a 5.5 gallon?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

My 5.5 gal Contest tank has an Aquaclear30 and 13 watt pc and its doing great...
You could do an Aquaclear20 for a 5.5gal too, fits perfect... 
Mosses are sold here on the forum alot in the buy and sell, Menagerie carries them from time to time also or you can special order from them. Frank's Aquarium also had some last time I visited...
Cherry shrimp seem to like most any plant- I have anubias and moss balls and other plants and they like them all  just choose plants that dont require co2 ...


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Cherry shrimp are very fun and hardy. I have a 5.5g running off a 13w CFL desk lamp and no co2. Java moss, anubias, hornwart and watersprite are growing well in it and the cherry shrimp like everything. 

I recommend a sponge filter since they're very cheap, safe for babies, shrimp love eating off it, it doesn't create much current (may be important depending on what you keep) and it lets you keep escape options in the hood to a minimum (if that's important to you).


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

thnkx for the info. will post pics soon of the tank.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would go with the small sponge filter to that way you dont have to worry about losing babysAquaMagic on ebay has them on I bought 3 for 3 or 4 bucks each free shipping.


----------



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry to threadjack, but I was also wondering about putting a spongefilter in my planted shrimp tank, but would it negatively affect the plants due to reduced CO2?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Louman said:


> sorry to threadjack, but I was also wondering about putting a spongefilter in my planted shrimp tank, but would it negatively affect the plants due to reduced CO2?


The excessive surface agitation could offgas more CO2 than you would like, but you can always just increase your CO2 injection rate.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i am probably gonna use anubias, java moss, and riccia stones or some java ferns. does that sound good?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have co2 in my shrimp tanks with small sponge filters My plants seem to grow the same as when I had the HOB filters. Hope this helps Pat


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

thnx pat will post pics when setting up.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> i am probably gonna use anubias, java moss, and riccia stones or some java ferns. does that sound good?


anubias will kill shrimp


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> anubias will kill shrimp


really many people use them. but why will it kill them?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe it release some poison to kill shrimps when you cut the leaves.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Yup, just dont do in tank cutting of anubias (or java fern I believe) and don't put freshly cut ones in the tank either. Shrimp that munch off them may die. I still keep anubias and java ferns in my tank without issues.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

ok then i am only doing, sagittaria, java moss, moss balls and some riccia and some frogbits.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have sponge filters in all my (16) shrimp tanks and the plants are growing like crazy, I have had to thin some out for sale at the Auction in Hamilton coming up. Moss grows very quickly as does pennywort and baby tears which I leave floating on the top along with frogbit! 

If you have light on 12 hours a day, the plants will grow no problem. I don't have any Co2 in any of my tanks, and constantly have to thin them out.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i am gonna use a small power filter. i dont want a lot of bubbles. thanks for the reply though.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

just came from menagerie. got some sagittaria to start with. still have to get more plants. wood is soaking in a bucket. also cycling with some endlers.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what are these endlers doing here? remove it if you want to breed shrimps. they will kill all the babies.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

just cycling the tank. no shrimp yet.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ah. what shrimps are you planning to get?


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

red cherry and golden yellow shrimps.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

cherry and yellow will breed together. not recommend to put them together


----------

